# what can i put with wholmeal cuscus



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

never had cuscus before and i just made some so was just woundrring instead of my idea of putting mushed up boiled whites and tuna with it does anyone have any ideas, i dont like spices or pepers


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I do it with roasted veg and tomato/balsamic dressing.

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/roasted-vegetable-couscous-salad-with-harissa-style-dressing.html

EDIT - Cut out the bits you don't like obviously!


----------

